# Daily Dog: My Pack.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I've started this on another sight, and I've decided to cross-post here. Hopefully it will keep MOST things consolidated to one thread so I'm not all over the board, as well as keeping me motivated to get one dog out for an extra trip every day.

I'm not committing to the whole year (Maybe 30 days? We'll see), and some days will probably just be one photo, but I thought it sounded like a fun way to combine photography and the dogs in a way that wouldn't take over the board so.

Day 1: 































































(More, because I'm me - be glad I don't post all 300 (LOL)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 1, set 2.




































I. LOVE. This one.









And this one.









Smirky little girl.

And done. 

Thanks for looking!

(Tomorrow: Thud.)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 2: Thud.

Really nasty weather today. Thud didn't mind, but I did. 














































I love the faces he makes. And his tail. 

And done!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love this! Pics are awesome as always! I will be following!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Love this! Pics are awesome as always! I will be following!


Thanks! I think it's going to be fun - especially once I have to start getting creative.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 3: Molly













































(Lol)









Also first shot I've got at all showing that the underside of her tail is gray (well, roaned)

and:








Scrawny dog.

The last two probably should have gone somewhere else, but meh.

She LOVES that ball.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol Do your other dogs like the Jolly ball? We have a small dog sized one, but they aren't that into it. Is that the pony size?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> lol Do your other dogs like the Jolly ball? We have a small dog sized one, but they aren't that into it. Is that the pony size?


Yeah, it's 10". Also peppermint scented/flavored. 

Thud will play with it quite a bit and has fun with it, but otherwise the other dogs are pretty uninterested. Of course the other dogs are little.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 4: Jack 



























































































And done. Until tomorrow, when I'll be back with Bug.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

hehe Molly with the Jolly ball! Skye loves ours. We have one outside and one smaller one inside. I bet she would love a big one like that though!

I love them all! You have such a unique crew!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Great thread.  Love Jack being goofy! He's so serious that sometimes I forget he's a dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Great thread.  Love Jack being goofy! He's so serious that sometimes I forget he's a dog.


Thanks! I'm having a lot of fun with it. Jack being a dork and acting like a dog is a lot more frequent than it used to be and I LOVE IT.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 5: Bug.



























Blurry, don't care.



















That's it. It's freezing cold and she was miserable so it was a short excursion. The log in pictures 2 and 3 is the same one Thud was standing on up thread. You know, for scale.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 6: Molly.














































In other news? She's holding steady at 31lbs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bug is such a cutie! Molly is so gorgeous! She has such pretty eyes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Bug is such a cutie! Molly is so gorgeous! She has such pretty eyes.


Thanks! It is SO HARD to get them to show up in photos, but I love them.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice pictures! I really like the ones of Molly with the Jolly Ball. River loves hers, too.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Your dogs are beautiful, I can understand why you like them so much and want to post tons of pictures! (I would love to post tons of pictures of my dog too haha) Kylie is very cute and funny. molly is beautiful and thud is very handsome (reminds me of a gsd with droopy ears). jack seems like a big goof and bug is cute. I've got to say i think molly is my favorite


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

How do you make sure Bug recalls when she's off leash?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. I skipped today because i got crazy busy with work until after dark. I'll make it up tomorrow.




BostonBullMama said:


> How do you make sure Bug recalls when she's off leash?


I don't, anymore. If we're out somewhere really stimulating and without great visibility OR fencing anywhere, I'll use an e-collar (she was trained to that as a page eons ago) but mostly she's slow as heck (I can actually outrun her) and she's reallllly not at all inclined to take her eyes off her people unless she's been posed/told to stay, so she SEES her recall commands with really good consistency. 

Would I tell anyone else to let their deaf dog off leash in an open area? No. Would I take her HIKING without an e-collar or leash? No. Let her run around an open field? Meh. We're three years in, she's really consistent about not going anywhere, slow as frozen molasses, velcro as heck, watchful, and recalls when she notices the other dogs moving toward us.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Another day, another Dog.

Day 7: Kylie, again.


















She REALLY needs a bath.









She's starting to approach 'ideal' weight. Another pound, maybe?


















That's HER bunny, okay?

I'd say 'build Kylie's toy drive' is coming along nicely.

Done.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Daily hasn't been quite so daily lately, but still.

Day 8: Thud














































Done. And kinda surprised this dog lets me live.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

So obviously I've given up on DAILY but, still.




























I am so in love with this dog, y'all.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Your dogs are gorgeous and quite the personalities. But I must say, I'm inlove with Thud. That big head and muzzle, I just wanna cover him with kisses. He is beautiful! His eyes look wise and loving


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

I love your pics....especially Kylie!! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Prozax said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous and quite the personalities. But I must say, I'm inlove with Thud. That big head and muzzle, I just wanna cover him with kisses. He is beautiful! His eyes look wise and loving


Thud is very, very loving. Wise... might just be an illusion. Give him another couple of years, though, and I THINK he might be able to pull it off. Right now he's just barely stopped being a puppy.



dogsule said:


> I love your pics....especially Kylie!! What kind of camera do you use?


Thanks! They're (well the first set) definitely my favorites. 

It's a Nikon D3100.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kind of abandoned this but figured I'd update it now rather than starting a new thread.



























































































More.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie's feelings on going anywhere with both Thud and Molly.


















There was ICE on the water.









Molly thought THud was nuts.









Thud did not care.









These two.









Just. These two.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

For my own amusement - a few hours later....














































Forecast - "Flurries only, no accumulation." You wanna try again, weather report?


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I love Molly and Thud together. As for the snow they said I'd get about an inch, not even a flurry. Looks like what snow did come hit further south and west.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> I love Molly and Thud together. As for the snow they said I'd get about an inch, not even a flurry. Looks like what snow did come hit further south and west.


I love Molly and Thud together, too. They're really just GOOD together, in ways that make them both easier to live with. Molly's more mature than Thud and has been since she was four months old, but what're you gonna do?

I think we got your snow. In fact I know we did, because I'm SW of you. Still coming down, too.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I love Molly and Thud together, too. They're really just GOOD together, in ways that make them both easier to live with. Molly's more mature than Thud and has been since she was four months old, but what're you gonna do?
> 
> I think we got your snow. In fact I know we did, because I'm SW of you. Still coming down, too.


I'm more concerned with what next weekends weather will bring. Jubel has a nosework trial on Sunday and we will be spending most of the day in and out of the car parked on a fairground. Yesterday called for temps in the mid 30s and a mix of rain and snow. Today it's calling for the snow to hit Saturday. REALLY hoping for no precipitation but if it has to happen I'd absolutely prefer snow to freezing rain. Time will tell but weather wise next weekend isn't going to be fun to be outside in.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, our forecast for next weekend looks the same, but fortunately we don't have anywhere to be or anything we have to do so we can hunker down indoors and just get through it. At least at a week out there's a decent chance of the forecast changing and moving away from that Saturday for you.

My current grip is more temperature related. 4 tonight, 7 tomorrow, 18 and 14 Monday and Tuesday - with snow supposed to hit Monday, just in time to probably knock us out of agility - but then NEGATIVE 5 and 2 for Wednesday and Thursday. Looks like winter belatedly found us.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Correction. Snow has made its way up here now. Just looked outside and we have a decent dusting. Doubt we will see any significant accumulation but it's snow.


----------

